# Stinger transition track matte



## WilliamB (Nov 11, 2017)

The stinger transition should allow you to choose, in addition to the transparent overlay video, a second gray scale video of the same length, frame rate and dimensions that will be used as a track matte to decide what pixels should show the previous scene and what pixels should show the new scene.

Visualization:


----------



## Light Leviathan (Nov 28, 2017)

I would really love something like this!


----------



## Bank (Nov 29, 2017)

This is one of the sickest and most useful suggestions out there. I :pray:


----------



## lebaston100 (Nov 29, 2017)

There is now a Mantis Page for this https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=1067


----------



## Palakis (Feb 3, 2020)

The Pull Request for this on GitHub is now seeking testers!








						obs-transitions: Track Matte support for Stinger Transitions by Palakis · Pull Request #1618 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description This PR enhances the Stinger transition with the ability to use secondary video (either as a separate file or in the same file as the stinger) as a track matte/mask between sources A an...




					github.com


----------

